# Basic Training Primer >> DOs and DON'Ts



## humint (1 Oct 2004)

I'm putting together a primer for new recruits on Basic Training -- a sort of Do's and Don'ts for newbies. If anyone has any suggestions or interesting tid-bits to share, please post or email me at argylls_recruiting@canada.com

I'm looking for the following:

How to prepare
What to bring
What not to bring
What to do on course
What not to do on course
What to watch out for
What to expect
Anything else?


----------



## ackland (1 Oct 2004)

Never say " But Mcpl when I was in cadets we did it this way." :mg:


----------



## Michael Dorosh (1 Oct 2004)

What not to do

a) Don't ride down to parade on your skateboard while in uniform.


----------



## ackland (1 Oct 2004)

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> What not to do
> 
> a) Don't ride down to parade on your skateboard while in uniform.



 ??? have you seen this?


----------



## dutchie (1 Oct 2004)

How to prepare - run, do push-ups and sit-ups.The recruiting Officer/NCO should have advised them.
What to bring - kit list will be given to recruits w/ joining instructions
What not to bring - anything that is not on the kit list
What to do on course - the recruit will be told what to do by sect comd's.
What not to do on course - see above.
What to watch out for - 'Who here has a motrocycle licence?'
What to expect - lots of work, not much sleep, lots of fun.
Anything else? - stop asking questions.

Everyone has to go through basic. Don't try and make it easier for them, they should find out these things on their own. Why should they have all the answers served up to them? What's the fun in that? It is the job of their instructors to train the recruits properly, prepare them properly, and generally sort them out. Don't mess with the system.


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (1 Oct 2004)

Caeser said:
			
		

> What to watch out for - 'Who here has a motrocycle licence?'



Or the ever-favoured 'who like ice-cream?'   ;D

Oh, and if anyone ever tells you to do something, tell them to f*ck off.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (1 Oct 2004)

TR said:
			
		

> ??? have you seen this?



Many years ago on my own basic; he didn't pass the course. I saw him at a barber shop about a year later; he was all buddy buddy with me, wanted to "grab a beer" and tell me about his career as a Loomis guard.  He bragged about the "piece" he got to carry.  That was in the days before Ninja Snipers, though, so I guess he had to brag about _something_...


----------



## ackland (1 Oct 2004)

LMAO.  ;D

Had a guy on my course come in waering just the linner from th old 3 seasons jacket and tried to argue with the MCpl that it's ok he did in cadets. He passed but got out a year later.

Another example of what not to do.

Don't question when asked to go get the box of Radio Frequecies or the BFA for the Carl G


----------



## dutchie (1 Oct 2004)

.....or a box of grid squares
or a can of white and black checkered paint


----------



## Michael Dorosh (1 Oct 2004)

Caeser said:
			
		

> .....or a box of grid squares
> or a can of white and black checkered paint



Tartan Paint is used in Highland Regiments to paint the Last Post.


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (1 Oct 2004)

TR said:
			
		

> box of Radio Frequecies



HAHA that's awesome...never heard that one before


----------



## ackland (1 Oct 2004)

LMAO  ;D

SIG really? 

thought that was as old as " get the BFA for the 76mm" Now not applicable witht he death of the cougar


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (1 Oct 2004)

Nope lol

Guess people don't think we newbies are as guillible as we used to be


----------



## Foxhound (1 Oct 2004)

DO bring a camera - small one that uses actual film, and extra rolls of film.   Years later you'll be very glad to have pics of youself and your buds.   (Plus you can say you have it for daytime recce patrols.      )


----------



## ackland (1 Oct 2004)

Sig Bloggins said:
			
		

> Nope lol
> 
> Guess people don't think we newbies are as guillible as we used to be



Well looks like I should have instructed on you BMQ I could have had lots of fun with your gulability lol ;D


----------



## humint (1 Oct 2004)

Caesar:

It's not about cheating the system. 

It is, in fact, about priming the recruits so they do well. 

And, above that, it is about producing a document/brochure that will create interest and encourage a person to apply/join. 

Recruiting is all about selling the product, especially when you have five other units in the immediate area you have to compete with. If I can sit someone down, and give them all the info they need to make a sound decision about joining, than I have a better chance of getting a quality person in the unit's door and on course.   

I've also noticed that US and Brit websites have loads of info on what to expect and do's and don't on Basic. And, let's be honest, their recruiting activities are far more advanced. It's time for us to step up to the plate.

All that said, I still appreciate the input.


----------



## jonsey (1 Oct 2004)

> What to watch out for - 'Who here has a motrocycle licence?'



Could someone explain this to me?  Is there something wrong with a motorcycle licence?


----------



## BDTyre (1 Oct 2004)

What about the keys to the drop/landing zone, or batteries for the chem lights?


----------



## PPCLI Guy (1 Oct 2004)

Or the brass magnet to pick up the empty casings?

Or the key to the Parade Square?


----------



## Michael Dorosh (2 Oct 2004)

Jonsey said:
			
		

> Could someone explain this to me?  Is there something wrong with a motorcycle licence?



It's an old army gag.

Sergeant:"Who here knows how to drive a motorcycle (or likes to eat ice cream, or whatever)?"

Recruit (thinking he is going to get some special treat): "Me, me, me!"

Sergeant: "Good, here's a mop, go clean the shitter."

It's just a way of getting a volunteer for a crap detail without saying that he needs a volunteer for a crap detail....I hope I'm not in trouble for revealing that little secret.  I seem to recall that I actually heard it used once much earlier in my career - it's kind of neat to see it discussed here - didn't realize it was so universal.  Must be a Secret NCO Guild or something.


----------



## Griswald DME (2 Oct 2004)

Caeser said:
			
		

> Everyone has to go through basic. Don't try and make it easier for them, they should find out these things on their own. Why should they have all the answers served up to them? What's the fun in that? It is the job of their instructors to train the recruits properly, prepare them properly, and generally sort them out. Don't mess with the system.



I disagree.  If someone takes the initiative to actually research what they are doing, be it basic training, entering a new project, etc.  that shows intelligence and initiative.  I would hope the CF would encourage their troops to prepare as much as possible for whatever they are undertaking.


----------



## gun plumber (2 Oct 2004)

My personal Fav-works for trained troops as well:
Sgt-"who's got thier Licence(for recruits)or 404's(for trained troops)
troop-Me(thinking thiergoing to get a cush gig)
Sgt-"See that broom?Go drive it around the Parade square"

Gets em everytime


----------



## the 48th regulator (2 Oct 2004)

All Hail Caeser!!!

I say nuthing! Let the wee buggers learn on their own like I did!

Bring Brasso and Black Kiwi pollish!

Oh ya and lotsa elastic bands and string, helps with the boot blouser losers and you can make tons of money, charge them 5 bucks for two measley elastics!! Trust me it's how rockerfella made all his doe!

tess


----------



## dutchie (2 Oct 2004)

My point was this:

Allow the course staff, and the BMQ/SQ 'experience' to shape the soldier. There is something to be said for a recruit devising a way to get a second shave kit for inspection, rather than arriving on course knowing all the curveballs that will be thrown at him. I also feel that recruits worry (understandably) about being unprepared for basic (as in, not having the right kit). The kit list given to the troop should be followed, "You all will have bush hats or none of you will." If we tell troops, "nah, don't worry about that, you don't need it" or "even though it's not on the kit list, bring this ___", and he never gets to use it because it's not on the list and not everyone has it. 

Sir, YOU might draw up a list of stuff to bring, but don't forget that troops from other units won't necessarily get this 'primer'. If you are using it as a recruiting aid, fair enough. I would suggest anecdotes from troops coming off their BMQ. My stories of QL2 in Tent City in Wainwright, learning the many uses of the steel pot (shaving, sitting, digging), for instance, are not as relevant to todays BMQ-bound soldier. Maybe some troops have some pictures or video to lend. That might be very effective. Or just video some of your own unit's training, I would suggest FIBUA, or anything live-fire.

The stress of Basic, the stress that you are all f*cked up, that you will never attain that standard.....followed eventually by the realization that you _have_ pulled through, and achieved what you thought impossible just a couple of weeks before, that is what the _real_ value of BMQ/QL2 is. By 'revealing the secrets', so to speak, you remove the mystery, and in my view, somewhat spoil the experience. *They have to learn these lessons themselves.* I know I will _never_ put a fifth mag in my map pocket on a long tab, not because I was told that, but because I remember the 4 inch gash, and the bloody leg and socks at the end of my first 13k ruckmarch. Let the troops figure it out together, on course, as a platoon/section/fire team....it builds the skills of teamwork through common suffering.  

Having said that, I admire your desire to prepare your troops beyond the level that is required of your position.

charge them 5 bucks for two measley elastics!!  - on my QL2 it was smokes - '$0.25/smoke now, or double back later'....i made a killing! (NOTE:this is illegal!)


----------



## humint (2 Oct 2004)

Caeser:

Good points, and I will keep them in mind when writing-up the brochure. 

Please note that my intention was not to reveal Basic secrets, such as two shave kits, but more of the up-and-up need to know aspects (bring 1 change of civ clothing, bring some cash, bring an FMP, cards for down-time, etc). Cr@p, now everyone knows about the two shave kits. Since I'm coming from a BOTP background, my experience will be different than those who did BMQ -- so it's helpful to get your opinion on this.

Thanks for the help.

By the way, I have a motorcycle license! :dontpanic:


----------



## ackland (4 Oct 2004)

argylls_recruiting said:
			
		

> By the way, I have a motorcycle license! :dontpanic:



Well Sir Here's your broom!


----------



## rormson (4 Oct 2004)

Thank you Argylls-R for starting this valuable thread. There are many of us on this forum who are awaiting BMQ. Good advice and constructive information is appreciated and does not go unnoticed. The recruiting process has it's bumps and one is getting clear information on what to expect. It shouldn't be a guessing game. I look forward to reading your summary of information.

RGO


----------



## GuinnessDrinker (4 Oct 2004)

Ok. I'm going on my 2nd BMQ this year! Yes, one for the Reserves, and now one for Reg. In the first few days, how much civi clothes would I need? Will will wear the uniform the next day/same day as arriving? I'm actually taking all my kit with me, so I'm hoping that won't be too much of a problem..  Also, those that did a recent BMQ in St. Jean, did they issue the extreme cold parka, and pants? I gather I'll just take it all..

GuinnessDrinker


----------



## Leviathan (4 Oct 2004)

An extra shave kit you say?
Ahhh... I got to remember that...
Sneaky Bugger...

Come to think of it...
I can't get an extra shave-kit now cause I will fell all guilty and like I missed out on something fun...

Sometimes I'm too smart for my own good...


----------



## Baskin (6 Oct 2004)

heres on;
who likes driving,
(me me)
now drive yourself over and get that jerry can..

They used this alot on my bmq,


----------



## ARMY 523 (30 Oct 2004)

Admit when you are wrong or they catch u in a lie punishment is worse for the whole group. Ensure the buttons on your duffel bag are all done up and the lock is directly on 0. Ensure the toes of your shoes are lined up evenly. Have an extra shaving kit ready for inspection ( one that is not used) so it looks like it is nice and clean hide the used one in your duffel bag. If you are sleeping in cots ensure it is clean like no sand or such. Make sure your canteen is full at all times. :sniper: :mg: :cam:

if you are a girl like me ensure all long hair is up and make sure it can stay up through the toughest times lol ;D

regards 
ARMY


----------



## Andrea_Dawn (3 Nov 2004)

I would just like to say that I appreciate all the information provided by people that have gone through basic. All of the posts on this site have really helped me research the CF. I plan to apply for the ROTP as soon as I am accepted into my University program. Initially I was intimidated by the military but now I feel confident and ready to go forward with this. I feel that it is really important to inform potential recruits about BT and other military "stuff". It helped me to read other peoples experiences so that I could make an informed decision. 

The brochure is a GREAT idea! Thank you!


----------



## Gouki (4 Nov 2004)

You should go to your recruiter and ask to see the BOTC training video.. a little out of date, but it gives a good representation on what to expect. I think it covers both IAP and the BOTC phases.


----------



## RCA (4 Nov 2004)

I'm not giving away any secrets here:

1. Attention to detail
2. Listen to the words of Command, do not anticipate
3. Help your buddies
4.The group is more important then the individual
5. When you get a blast (not if), don't take it personally and learn from it. Don't brood and feel picked on.
6. Willpower. The physiological is just as important as the psychical.


----------



## m_a_c (4 Nov 2004)

DO NOT take the dummy grenade from the Instructor look around and smile at everyone in the class.   Then just as you are doing your drills to prep and throw the grenade again look around the room at your fellow classmates and smile after which you purposely drop the prepped grenade.   The instructors literally jumped on him and screamed he has just killed everyone in the classroom.   I have never seen a person drummed out of the military as fast as they got that guy out, the site of this fellow and the smile he gave us was surreal!


----------



## m_a_c (16 Nov 2004)

He did the dropping part all on his own, no instruction was given to throw the grenade...


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (17 Nov 2004)

m_a_c said:
			
		

> after which you purposely drop the prepped grenade.



It pretty obviously says he dropped it. Which is pretty bad. (Thankfully it was only a dummy grenade for the rest of you guys!)


----------



## m_a_c (17 Nov 2004)

He was told to *hold* the grenade, and he purposely dropped it, not accidentally, and thank goodness it was a dummy grenade.  As I said before, he looked around at the class with all of us watching him, made an evil grin, then purposely opened his hand and dropped the grenade, which was prepped to throw.  If the grenade where real we would have all died and he knew that.


----------



## zerhash (18 Nov 2004)

you would think after BMQ you would no the do's and don'ts with inert and live munitions


----------



## e_pelletier (21 Nov 2004)

if any one does that on my BMQ classes, my respect for that person will be down the drain for sure. IT'S THE ARMY FOR CRYING OUT LOUD !!!!!


----------



## zerhash (21 Nov 2004)

id just like to see the jacking he got for that one!


----------



## m_a_c (22 Nov 2004)

The instructors....there where 2 of them in the class tackled him and dragged him out of the class, one was screaming in true MCpl fashion, that he had killed everyone in the class room(as I mentioned before).  Something along the lines of holy f**k you stupid f**king idiot the rest I don't remember.  We could hear the staff screaming all the way down the hall in the course officer's office.  After that we never saw him again.  Later we where told, turns out that recruit screening process burped and they discovered his father was still a war lord or gun runner across the pond, the candidate had lied on his application.


----------



## Kevin_B (22 Nov 2004)

Then it was somewhat a good thing that he did that otherwise they never would have found that out. Who knows what he would have done with weapons training.


----------



## zerhash (22 Nov 2004)

wow, that easy to get by CSIS?

if only the troop had some common sense, he probably could have gotten away with a lot.


----------



## Bahamut (6 Jan 2005)

Caesar said:
			
		

> .....or a box of grid squares
> or a can of white and black checkered paint



Or the can of prop wash or a left handed monkey wrench (these more common for the post QL3 techs in the crwod).


----------



## c4th (6 Jan 2005)

1. Do (exactly) what you are told (now!) ask questions later.
2. Meet your timings
3. Tack rank on the end of everything you say.  Think of it as punctuation.
4. Drive the body.


Should be enough for top third.


----------



## c4th (6 Jan 2005)

ARMYboi69 said:
			
		

> What's a good number to be able to and in what time?



Running:  Fitter and or faster than the next guy to fall out
Sit-ups / Push-ups:  1 more than the instructor.


----------



## Bahamut (6 Jan 2005)

RCA said:
			
		

> I'm not giving away any secrets here:
> 
> 1. Attention to detail
> 2. Listen to the words of Command, do not anticipate
> ...



2 listen to words of command lol parade drills rofl yeah just learn early you will be told what to do and when to do it.. makes it easy to do drill after that don't to it until you are told to move hehe...

3 & 4 are the same thing really. Impressive someone actually came up and mentioned this.. The key to the whole training is TEAMWORK. Learn it and live it through basic and throughout your career.. 

5 is very accurate and a good point... You will get crapped on from dizzing heights many times... It is part of the stress they will put on you .. As RCA says don't take it personally unless of course you keep doing the same thing wrong... You are EXPECTED to make mistakes.. The point is you only make them once is what they are looking for. and that you will learn from others mistakes as well as your own...


----------



## *Grunt (7 Jan 2005)

Make sure you take care of those "dust bunnies" I remember my first inspection..our platoon did a crap job of getting all the lint balls or as the instructors like to put it 'dust bunnines' off the ground due to "poor time management ". So there I am standing at attention while our MCpl took one step into my little room, then jumped up onto my bed, as he continued to yell and point at the ground.. "holy shit pte, look at those dust bunnies!", following direction I looked at the ground were is finger was pointing to see a rather large ball of lint, dust, hair and w/e else skimming across the ground followed by a couple smaller ones. He continued to make a big deal of it pretending to be scared of them, until I picked them up and resumed my position of attention, biting my checks and pinching my legs though so as not to burst out in hysterical laughter.

See this MCpl was particularly big and hard looking, so this display was quite amusing...I honestly don't know how he held a straight face while doing that, because I just barely managed to keep a straight face..


----------



## Ghost (13 Jan 2005)

How do you get dust bunnies where there is nothing in your room?


----------



## George Wallace (13 Jan 2005)

They are nasty little critters.....They migrate!  They Multiply!

And don't press your face too close to the mirror or window.

Gw


----------



## Dogboy (14 Jan 2005)

*Grunt said:
			
		

> Make sure you take care of those "dust bunnies" I remember my first inspection..So there I am standing at attention while our MCpl took one step into my little room, then jumped up onto my bed, as he continued to yell and point at the ground.. "holy crap pte, look at those dust bunnies!", following direction I looked at the ground were is finger was pointing to see a rather large ball of lint, dust, hair and w/e else skimming across the ground followed by a couple smaller ones. He continued to make a big deal of it pretending to be scared of them, until I picked them up and resumed my position of attention, biting my checks and pinching my legs though so as not to burst out in hysterical laughter.
> 
> See this MCpl was particularly big and hard looking, so this display was quite amusing...I honestly don't know how he held a straight face while doing that, because I just barely managed to keep a straight face..




my question is what will happen if you do louse it right their and fall on the ground laughing your a** off if they do something like that 
lots of PT or what 
because i cant see myself holding it together if someone dose that in front of me.


----------



## Stomper (14 Jan 2005)

Haha, dustbunnies. I remember someone in my old unit told me that one instructor picked up a bunch of dust bunnies from around someone's bed, held them out in his hand, and started shouting drill commands at them (the dust bunnies).

I've sort of cracked up a few times (just gave a tiny laugh, not cracked up completely) and the instructors didn't really do anything (they were obviously trying to be funny, in my case).


----------



## Navalsnpr (15 Jan 2005)

I remember back in '92, I asked my MCpl if he read the paper.... of course he said yes. So I then asked him if I could have the ones that he has already read for the section to keep up on current events..... and he did.

I ended up using the papers to do the glass and mirror as it is one of the better products around to clean those types of surfaces.


----------



## Big Foot (15 Jan 2005)

hey Navalsnpr, do you still use windex with the newspaper? I've heard conflicting reports about that, some say yes, some say no.


----------



## Ghost (15 Jan 2005)

Hey do they get pissed off if you spin your C7 around like they do in the marines.

Cause I have always wanted to try that.


----------



## Navalsnpr (15 Jan 2005)

Big Foot said:
			
		

> hey Navalsnpr, do you still use windex with the newspaper? I've heard conflicting reports about that, some say yes, some say no.



Actually white vinegar works the best, if you can get it....

If not a small amount of windex does well.


----------



## the 48th regulator (15 Jan 2005)

Ghost said:
			
		

> Hey do they get pissed off if you spin your C7 around like they do in the marines.
> 
> Cause I have always wanted to try that.



If you do, make sure there is a round up the spout....

Of course you are not to do that.  It aint the circus or the Marines yer joining.

geesh

tess


----------



## Ghost (15 Jan 2005)

What about night vision do let let you use that?


----------



## 48Highlander (15 Jan 2005)

Ghost said:
			
		

> What about night vision do let let you use that?



You'll use them once and then never want to touch the damn things again.


----------



## Ghost (15 Jan 2005)

Aw really my friend had a night vision camera and he said it was pretty cool.

He was gonna show me it while he still had it but the batteries died.

Is it hard on the eyes or do they just get in the way?


----------



## Baloo (15 Jan 2005)

No depth perception...does not work in the rain (as my experience went...)...yeah. 

Another DON'T.

First weekend of BMQ, when filing into a lecture room, don't give a two finger, off the forehead, wrist flick salute to the platoon commander, with a nod of the head. It was not pretty.  ;D


----------



## 48Highlander (16 Jan 2005)

Ghost said:
			
		

> Aw really my friend had a night vision camera and he said it was pretty cool.
> He was gonna show me it while he still had it but the batteries died.
> Is it hard on the eyes or do they just get in the way?



Oh it is "pretty cool" when you're just standing there looking through them.  The coolness-factor wears off once you try to use them for anything productive.  No depth perception, poor clarity, and they kill your biological night-vision.  The only use I've found for them was during defensive operations where you have large open areas to keep an eye on, and even then you'd only want one or two people wearing them because you can't shoot with them on, and once you take them off you won't be able to see anything at all, whereas those without NVG's adapt to the darkness.


----------



## the 48th regulator (16 Jan 2005)

They used to issue a geen flashlight with a red filter.

Very useful when you dropped yer lighter in the trench, especialy when yer having a nic fit and you got the cigarette and pop can all ready to to spark up.

tess


----------



## 2Lt_Burgie (16 Jan 2005)

TR said:
			
		

> Don't question when asked to go get the box of Radio Frequecies or the BFA for the Carl G


or the BFA for the 9mm Pistol.


----------



## 2Lt_Burgie (16 Jan 2005)

*Grunt said:
			
		

> Make sure you take care of those "dust bunnies" I remember my first inspection..our platoon did a crap job of getting all the lint balls or as the instructors like to put it 'dust bunnines' off the ground due to "poor time management ". So there I am standing at attention while our MCpl took one step into my little room, then jumped up onto my bed, as he continued to yell and point at the ground.. "holy shit pte, look at those dust bunnies!", following direction I looked at the ground were is finger was pointing to see a rather large ball of lint, dust, hair and w/e else skimming across the ground followed by a couple smaller ones. He continued to make a big deal of it pretending to be scared of them, until I picked them up and resumed my position of attention, biting my checks and pinching my legs though so as not to burst out in hysterical laughter.
> 
> See this MCpl was particularly big and hard looking, so this display was quite amusing...I honestly don't know how he held a straight face while doing that, because I just barely managed to keep a straight face..



-- Personally I think these MCpls and Sgts should win Oscars for the performances they put on. It must take them everything inside them to prevent them from falling over into mass histaria of roaring laughter.


----------



## 2Lt_Burgie (16 Jan 2005)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> They used to issue a geen flashlight with a red filter.
> 
> Very useful when you dropped yer lighter in the trench, especialy when yer having a nic fit and you got the cigarette and pop can all ready to to spark up.
> 
> tess



To Add to the Regulator's point.. get two red lenses - one for becoming target practice while your trying to read the map, the second for a pin hole to actually be able to see the map.


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (16 Jan 2005)

Baloo said:
			
		

> .
> 
> First weekend of BMQ, when filing into a lecture room, don't give a two finger, off the forehead, wrist flick salute to the platoon commander, with a nod of the head. It was not pretty.   ;D



LMAO! That's awesome.


----------



## 1feral1 (16 Jan 2005)

My 2 cents on the issue are as follows:

- Go in with a fresh healthy attitude
- Learn, listen, take the good with the bad
- Accept constructive critisism, be a team player, and have a sense of humour
- Pay attention to detail, don't be a wimp, and volunteer for things
- Don't listen to rumours, and don't take things too personal.

Always perform to the best you can, and do the above, and you'l sail thru   ;D

Remember, Courage - Initiative - Teamwork! The backbone basics for being a good soldier.


Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Ghost (17 Jan 2005)

I thought it was red because that doesn't burn images into your eyes like staring at a light bulb.

Well that's what this guy with a big telescope told me when he was reading his star charts with a red flashlight.


----------



## the 48th regulator (17 Jan 2005)

nah, they refused to use a green filter as we needed all the dye for our uniforms, so they looked for a cheap alternative, and came up with red.

It's doumented on all the army books  that they issue on the first day that you report, look on the 92nd page of "Our Regimental do and don'ts: the truths"


tess


----------



## Michael OLeary (17 Jan 2005)

The red filter on the flashlight illuminates the map while using the same retinal receptors in use for low light conditions. The problem with the red filter (and thus the reason for the pinhole suggestion) is that under red light, the red and orange road markings disappear. Also the differentiion between the white of cleared areas and the green of woods becomes difficult to determine.

http://www.narcap.org/TheEyeandNightVision.htm



> There are some drawbacks to wearing red goggles or using red cockpit lighting. *When reading maps, markings in red on a white background may be invisible.* Red light also creates or worsens near-point blur in older far-sighted, presbyopic (decreased near focusing ability due to age), and pre-presbyopic aircrew. Under red light or using red goggles in normal light, red light is focused behind the retina due to the optics of the eye and more "near focusing" than average must be used to provide a clear image when reading at near.


----------



## BaldMonkey (30 Jan 2005)

Caesar said:
			
		

> .
> What to watch out for - 'Who here has a motrocycle licence?'



there has to be a story behind this?
please explain...


----------



## dutchie (30 Jan 2005)

BaldMonkey said:
			
		

> there has to be a story behind this?
> please explain...



Instructor: "Who here has a motorcycle licence?"
Recruit (thinking he's gonna get a cool tasking involving riding a motorcycle):"OOh, OOh, I do MCpl, I do!"
Instructor: "Good. Go clean the shitters."


----------



## Baloo (30 Jan 2005)

Another DON'T.

Don't cut your face so badly while shaving it, that the course instructors give you a medical chit allowing you to evade it. Not only do you look like an idiot, but the hair keep growing, and...to say the least, it's ugly. Plus, it gives the rest of the course a classroom lecture on shaving. :


----------



## BaldMonkey (31 Jan 2005)

Caesar said:
			
		

> Instructor: "Who here has a motorcycles licence?"
> Recruit (thinking he's gonna get a cool tasking involving riding a motorcycle):"OOh, OOh, I do MCpl, I do!"
> Instructor: "Good. Go clean the shitters."




 :-X
Thats gold.....


----------



## Pearson (29 Jul 2005)

Forget the one word questions ...

Why?
What??

use them at your own peril


----------



## Shadow Cat (3 Aug 2005)

Even though they are not on the list of things to bring my husband was very grateful when I sent him Mr. Clean Magic Erasers for scuffs and grime, Swiffer Cloths for the dustbunnies and Gel Insoles for his boots.  FYI instead of bringing or sending Gold Bond go to the MRI and get some foot powder from them.

Do no bring any food what so ever.  It will be confiscated for a few weeks and can than only be accessed on the weekends. Under no cirsumstances are you allowed food on the floor so it is kinda pointless to bring it.


----------



## SeanPaul_031 (4 Aug 2005)

I have a digital camera/audio/video recorder about the size of a deck of cards, and the recharger.

Someone mentioned brining a cam for pics, if I bring the above would I have opportunities to recharge it and as well would this type of thing be stolen by other recruits or confiscated by the sergeants?

As well, how much civvie clothes should we bring?

Do they sell insoles on base or should I get one first before I arrive?

I take whey protein powder in the 5lb bucket size...is this a prob to bring? As well the bucket is pretty big where would I keep it?


----------



## Manimal (4 Aug 2005)

"3. Tack rank on the end of everything you say.  Think of it as punctuation"


do we only use rank, or does 'sir' count?
and do women get 'sir' or not?


----------



## Shadow Cat (4 Aug 2005)

SeanPaul.  YOu should have no problems charging the camera as my hubby had to charge his cell phone.  Like anywhere you always take a risk of something walking off and I do believe that you have to hide it during inspections.

In soles, they might have them at the Canex but you won't be allowed there after the first day for four weeks so why take a chance.  Just get them before you go.

The whey mix.  I just don't think that that would be accepted.  There really is no place to put it....everything has a place and it has to be exactly as they say.  I had sent my hubby a shirt during the week and there is no access to your personal lockers during the week and he had to find somewhere to hide it so he stuck in down his pants during inspection.  I just don't think you could do that with this.  Another exmple of how anal they are is you have so many hangers and all hangers have to be used.  Well my hubby's buddy is different than most so a uniform had to be altered.  No empty hangars are allowed in the little closet but you need the hangar for when the stuff comes back.  He had to hide it and unfortunately his hangars where found (he hid it under the mattress).  I really don't know what they expect someone to do in this instance.


----------



## twistedbydesign (4 Aug 2005)

I worked at a truck wash once, and for newbs they made them dress up in a big heavy chemical suit, walk 100m to the truck stop with a big barrel and get a bucket of steam from the kitchen staff there.


----------



## Springroll (4 Aug 2005)

Are we able to bring items like a book or two? Some beading stuff(my hobby)?? music CD's??


----------



## ab136 (4 Aug 2005)

How about maybe a ball glove?


----------



## NavComm (5 Aug 2005)

Jonsey said:
			
		

> Could someone explain this to me?   Is there something wrong with a motorcycle licence?



I'm not sure either but it could be something like: MCpl: "who here has a driver's license?"

Answer: 10 young recruits jump up and down waving arms "I do, MCpl"

MCpl: "Good, then go over there and drive this barrel (big water barrell full of ice and water) over there!"

Just a guess  :-\


----------



## Zombie (5 Aug 2005)

NavComm said:
			
		

> I'm not sure either but it could be something like: MCpl: "who here has a driver's license?"
> 
> Answer: 10 young recruits jump up and down waving arms "I do, MCpl"
> 
> ...



Read the thread; you don't have to guess at what it means.


----------



## NavComm (8 Aug 2005)

Zombie said:
			
		

> Read the thread; you don't have to guess at what it means.



Well gee, if it's alright with you, I'll guess anyways. :


----------



## Zombie (8 Aug 2005)

NavComm said:
			
		

> Well gee, if it's alright with you, I'll guess anyways. :



Just letting you know you can find the meaning in the thread since you must have missed it, but fill yer boots...


----------

